

Amphetype: a Python-based (touch) typing analyzer, creates lessons from any text - drifkin
https://code.google.com/p/amphetype/

======
gwern
Amphetype works well, but note that it's basically unmaintained at this point.

(Incidentally, I did an analysis of my Amphetype performance once:
[http://www.gwern.net/Treadmill#typing](http://www.gwern.net/Treadmill#typing)
)

